# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Avicultura  Nuevo invento Israelí - Chicken Protector

## Zi300

Un aditivo líquido abre una opción para criar pollos de engorde sin utilizar coccidiostático, antifungal y antibióticos en la alimentación y/o para la crianza. El Chicken Protector reduce la mortalidad en el crecimiento.
El aditivo es *natural*, reducirá días de crecimiento y alimentación. 
Más información-
Contacto: zivleiba@gmail.comTemas similares: Artículo: Invento peruano que combate contaminación se presentará en Ginebra Artículo: Mercado israelí ofrece oportunidades para sector agroindustrial lambayecano La quinua es el nuevo grano de oro Nuevo Híbrido de Mandarina Or Espárragos Chinos de Nuevo a la Baja

----------

